# Sea Duck Hunting



## bonacker52 (Jan 3, 2006)

I hunt sea ducks regularly in the Eastern Part on Long Island mainly East Hampton and Montauk. Hunted Montauk today and shot about 40 mostly coots but about 10-15 eiders as well. I go sea ducking all the time out in Montauk and East Hampton and i recommend it to anyone who wants to shot sea ducks to go to Montauk.........Report Back Posts please


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Watch out....Field Hunter will soon be asking for your coot hot spots!!!!!

   uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bonacker52 said:


> shot about 40 mostly coots but about 10-15 eiders as well. I


coots are not seaducks. They are not even in the same high class as seaducks. And you shot 10-15 eiders????? Last I recall the limit is 7 there on the east coast and you don't know if you shot 10 or 15. By the number of coots shot and your no idea of how many eiders you shot it sounds like those birds are washed up on the shoreline now somewhere. I hope I am wrong!


----------



## bonacker52 (Jan 3, 2006)

Actually Coot are Sea Ducks Pal. By the look of all your pics it looks like you hunt mostle geese and mallards. I have been Hunting Sea Ducks (which consist of coot) for more then 30 years so i think i know what i am doing....AND U THINK SEA DUCKS ARE IN A HIGH CLASS!!!!HAHAHA that just shows how much you know (rookie hunter)

I could also care what the limit is....I shot as long as they come in and When they stop coming in I stop shooting!!!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

someone say from long Island hunting for sea duck... I grew up with 34 years in Long Island ..... Coots are not sea duck... I have been shot coot and sea ducks for years... dont embrassed yourself hahaha :lol: right now good time cedar beach where they have ground blind for over shooting sea duck.. I used to hunt most long island sound and all around to pointlook out ...I have two layout home make duckboats in Long Island


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

bonacker52 said:


> I could also care what the limit is....I shot as long as they come in and When they stop coming in I stop shooting!!!!


 uke:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Coots belong to the rail family. They are not ducks.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bonacker52 said:


> Actually Coot are Sea Ducks Pal. By the look of all your pics it looks like you hunt mostle geese and mallards. I have been Hunting Sea Ducks (which consist of coot) for more then 30 years so i think i know what i am doing....AND U THINK SEA DUCKS ARE IN A HIGH CLASS!!!!HAHAHA that just shows how much you know (rookie hunter)
> 
> I could also care what the limit is....I shot as long as they come in and When they stop coming in I stop shooting!!!!


Well it is official. Bonacker52 is the official assclown of 2006. I grew up shooting eiders, oldsquaw, and white wing scooters in Boston Harbor, Cape Cod, and Plymouth until I left for the USAF. Then I hunted them while I was in Alaska for 9.5 years. Sea Ducks are hearty birds that survive the toughest conditions. That is why they are High Class to me. Coots are not seaducks.

Your statement about how you care less about limits just shows the type of trash bag you are. I hope your boat capsides!


----------



## bonacker52 (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone who pays about 60 dollars to hunt sea ducks is not a duck hunter. Thats how much it costs now to hunt cedar point. I think i might have you guys mixed up a bit cause what we call coot out here is really Surf scooter and they arnt part of the rail family. So dont listen to him, Cedar Point used to be a decent spot buy it is nothing like the real thing.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Surf Scooter=COOT

You could of saved yourself from being bashed if you just said Surf Scooter instead of Coot.. A Coot to us is not a duck..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I know you can't shoot 40 scooters and BTW surf scooters are referred to as skunk heads not coots.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't know jack about "seaducks" but I think it is "scoters" not "scooters".

:bop: :lol: :lol: !!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:lol: You got us there. hahaha


----------



## bonacker52 (Jan 3, 2006)

I know coot and scoters are 2 different types of birds. But out here in Eastern Long Island, we all refer to Scoters as COOT. Just like we refer to bufflehead as butterballs and Goldeneye as Whistlers and Red Breasted Mergansers as Sheldrake, AND PORKCHOP AS AN IDIOT WHO DOSNT KNOW WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT. Everyone refers to birds where they are from differnetly. Also i would like to say that there are about 10- 20 thousand coot or scoters out here so everyone shots like that. PLUS WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THEM ANYWAY THEY ARE HORRIBLE EATING!

And if anyone has a problem with my hunting tactics SCREW YOU! None of you are real Sea Duck Hunter until you brave the huge swells on Montauk ocean.....SO until then or until any of you grow a pair of balls stop talking


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

bonacker52 said:


> .....SO until then or until any of you grow a pair of balls stop talking


Have yours dropped yet? It doesnt sound like it.


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

bonacker52 said:


> And if anyone has a problem with my hunting tactics SCREW YOU!
> 
> .....SO until then or until any of you grow a pair of balls stop talking


I'm pretty sure a lot of people on this forum will have a problem with your tactics. I don't think I am out of line saying that this forum consists of ETHICAL hunters who want to share ideas, information, stories, ect. Not listen to someone talk about killing over their limits because they can and about growing balls.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Let me get this straight, risk life and limb to shoot over your limit of ducks that taste like crap!!

:withstupid:

Am I missing something here or is it what it is? This is just to funny!! :lol:


----------



## bonacker52 (Jan 3, 2006)

If you havent been on a Sea Duck Shoot then your missing out. They are alot of fun.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I myself would love to go on a sea duck hunt someday! Oldsquaw's(Longtailed Ducks) Scoters, Eiders, Harliquin's, Barrow's Goldeneye's! Infact some of N.D.'s finest are on their way to Boston right now to do just that...Wish I was there! 
If this guy want's to shoot over his limit...The law will catch up with someday, but don't give him crap because he likes to shoot Sea Ducks! They are trophy's!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bonacker52 said:


> Rick, If you really want to go on a Sea Duck shoot I recommend these guys here URL REMOVED. They are great guys, and are guarenteed to shoot your limit alomst everytime with them. They shoot oldsquaw, scoters, eiders, goldeneye, bufflehead, and sheldrake. You might also get a harlequinn or 2 but late in the season is the best time out here for scoters, eiders, oldsquaw and especially goldeneye. Our season ends on jan 29 and so if you want a great memorable sea duck shoot these are the guys to contact.
> 
> THANK YOU RICK! :beer:


Why can't he go with you. You are obviously so great that you get way above your limit and do it all the time. Sounds like your the go to guy for seaducks!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

I would want to shoot my own limit not have them shoot it for me!


----------



## bonacker52 (Jan 3, 2006)

Prokchop i would like to know why you care what i do so much?.. since your far away, what i do here dosnt affect you at all. I dont know if its just that your jealous cause you can shoot the same way or mabey your just a baby i dont know. But if you going to keep wineing about the limit and stupid stuff like that well then just save it cause no one want to hear it


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I care when any pig out there shoots too many birds and boasts about it especially when you let the birds float away. And it does affect me as I do still plan on hunting the east coast for birds not to mention the bad rap you give the rest of the hunters. But if pigs like you keep doing what your doing then there will be restrictions do to low numbers. Your a waste and a disgrace to the hunters that take pride in what they hunt and kill. If you just want to shoot things then go buy a box of clay pigeons and shoot away. Like I said I hope your boat capsides out there!


----------



## bonacker52 (Jan 3, 2006)

I never siad we let the duck float away ok. And i never said we shot over the limit. we had 2 boats out there this day and we shot 40 between the 2 boats and Actually ended up getting checked by the locl DEC officer who is a complete Jerk and the feds and we were perfectly legal....and if you still dont believe me and arnt satisfied contact contact the local DEC officer in EAST HAMPTON, NY and ask he about it......


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

He cares because he has ethics.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I could also care what the limit is


Perhaps this is what everyone is so riled up about. Are you now backing off that statement???? I would too I guess if I was dumb enough to spout off that I broke the law. You won't have a lot of fans here if you talk like that! :eyeroll:


----------



## bonacker52 (Jan 3, 2006)

I said that cause i really could care what the limit is but i didnt go over the limit on this perticular day. Plus any way we have about 20 thousand scoters out here on the and the amount increases every year.


----------



## celebrationmm (Oct 20, 2005)

> But if you going to keep wineing about the limit and stupid stuff like that well then just save it cause no one want to hear it


You're wrong. I want to hear it. I'll listen to anyone who encourages ethical hunting practices.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

bonacker52......just because there are 20 thousand out there does not give you the right to shoot as many as you please.....I have over 30,000 geese that reside in my area....I don't go out as shoot all I can....Limit is two. There numbers are increasing every year. With the brashness that you came off with in your earlier posts.....you got what was coming to you. Conserve the resource so others can enjoy it. DONT BE A GAME HOG! :******:


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Stop feeding the troll. He obviously has nothing positive to add to this forum.


----------



## bonacker52 (Jan 3, 2006)

Chuck i know what your saying and agree with you 100%. But geese and Scoters are not even in the same catagory!. Geese you can actually do something with scoters you cant.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

bonacker52
Here is one you can shoot as many that you want of, brag about and no one will complain - Cormorants. Have any of those in your area, blast away !!! :sniper:


----------



## bonacker52 (Jan 3, 2006)

Actually it is Illegal and you can get into MAJOR trouble for shooting comerants around here.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Figured I would(Sorry for the pun), but kill 2 birds with one stone.....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You can eat scoters. You just have to take the time to prepare them. Same with eiders, goldeneye, buffleheads and even the great mallard if it has been feeding on smelt or salmon eggs. If your not going to eat them then don't shoot them or find someone that will. Its a shame we have people like you out there.

Why don't you post up your full name so I can call the local DEC and the Feds to check your story. What am I suppose to do say "did you check bonacker52". I am sure they would know instantly who I was talking about.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No personal attacks guys and I'm not too keen on people using the forum to boast overshooting.


----------

